# Surprise ;)



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow I can not believe I haven't signed in, in the past year. 
A lot has happened. Lilli had another surgery (she's fine) My husband was diagnosed with cancer (He is in remission  ) also while at a trial in Baton Rouge he had to have an emergency appendectomy(sp)So the past year had been nuts..

...we did manage to sneak in a few trials where Lilli has gotten DbQ 17.Looking forward to the winter session of trials 

I do want to send congrats to everyone for there wins/placements, trying to catch up on all the news is hard to do so wahoo to all of you!!!

ps..I see a pup in my future


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whoo Hoo, Congratulations! And, welcome back!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey, welcome back, great to see you!! You've sure had an eventful year! Hopefully now you will have some time to relax and enjoy the forum again.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice to hear from you! Quiz says, "Hi!"


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad everyone is doing well now...2 footers and 4 footers. Hope the bad times are all behind you now.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is awesome to see you back! Stick around. . .


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I didnt realize you came this far west to trial, what part of FL are you from? We probably know a lot of the same golden people.

Funny enough I was wondering just last week what had happened to you. I remember you because you dont see too many people woth River Ranch dogs.

Got your eye on a litter yet? I love hearing about performance pup searches!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome back!! Sounds like a crazy year! Hopefully the next one will be a little calmer...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It's so good to hear from you! Looks like your life has been crazy the past year, but I hope it'll slow down some for you! =] 

Good luck on your trials this winter...I have faith that you can get your MACH! =]


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks all..Steph, Lilli says to give her bro and extra cookie from her 
Jodie, we do know a lot of the same people. Normaly I do not travel to Baton Rouge but got a wild hair lol..I stick to the east side of La..
Upcoming pup when they do breed this coming year, let's just say it is an AmbertrailsxHighTimes  Been waiting 3 years for this breeding to take place..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HI PAM!!!! Good to see you here again! I know we have talked via email but still it's good to see you on the board. 

I can't wait for that puppy. You know I wanted one originally too, I just couldn't wait. I love my Gabby no regrets that is for sure! 

Was this appendectomy recent? I don't remember hearing about that! Goodness. 

Welcome back my friend.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Ann,
I can't believe I forgot to mention that..Sheesh, We were in Baton Rouge,La for a trial in April and the one time Mike decided to go with me after getting Dr.s approval and he has appendicitis..grabbed all my gear and headed home in time to get him to the hospital and straight into surgery..He does say he now knows what childbirth is like rofl..still has his sense of humor..
Hey you have a great girl in Gabby, I love the little pocket rocket rofl...am so looking forward to mine..I have seen so many pups at trial lately that I am going nuts..

Oh and Jodie, I am in Fort Walton Beach,Fl..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome back...we will be heading down to your neck of the woods in December! Save all the really nice weather for us!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so sad that Pensacola moved their obedience trial from June to August....the first week of school to be exact. That is one of my favorite trials, I always look so forward to it, but there is no way I can go 5 1/2 hours away the first weekend of school.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I looked Lilli up on K9Data to see if she was related to Grace ( I am currently in love with a Grace Grandson), and saw that she's a Player son! I'll be seeing Sandy this weekend in Jackson.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Pam my in-laws have a place in Fl.... I can't remember where. Not sure if they stayed north or ended up south. If I ever go visit them in the winter... I will come find you. LOL

Now that you mention the appendicitis, you did mention it. I just forgot DOH! :doh:

I need to email you on ALL Gabby's new adventures! She is awesome.... did you see the letters in front of her name? See my signature. 

I have new pictures too.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

So where are you heading? We do have an agility trial in Pensacola the first weekend in Dec. lol..


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow Ann, way to go on the titles. darn looks like you are going to keep them now
If you are in the neighborhood stop on in.


----------

